# Libra woman & ?



## Mia8xxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey guys.
What star sign do you think is most compatible with a Libra woman?
From your experience what traits do you most associate with a Libra woman and what do you believe is the best male star sign match to compliment those traits? 
Thanks.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If you Google that you'll find a lot of information.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Not a good question.

Your _Sun_ sign may be Libra, but your_ Moon_ Sign and _Rising_ sign might be something else!
Most people only look at their _Sun Sign_ and this is why most people shrug off Astrology as being too simplistic and not a good indicator of much (of anything)..

Your _Moon Sign _is more your personality and your _Rising Sign_ (1st House), more your appearance and general health.
Plus, if you have planets in your 1st house that can make a big difference in your appearance and how others 'view' you.

And then, there is genetics.

If astrology says you are likely tall and will have an oval face, and sanguine skin tone, but you are from a family of shorties, well, you will be a bit taller than others in your family (not tall) and will have that oval face and sanguine skin tone.

Woman need to look at their Mars placing as to their mate 'type'.

Also, the 7th house and its situation.

Planets within, and its planetary 'ruler'.
If Mars is 'afflicted' at birth by other planets and placing, then you could have man problems, violence (or illness) directed at you from some quarter.

The _Sun _represents your individuality, your father, and may indicate any preferred male mates. If rising, this will make you (more) a true Libra. Look for its house placing.

......................................

As you can see, 'good' mating and pairing is complicated!

Yes, some people are simply, best left alone, and not suitable for partnering (with).

Ya think!!
....................................

Typically, if you are mostly Libra, I would suggest (partners) who are Aquarius, Leo, Pisces as best, Taurus, 2nd, Gemini's, a maybe.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

People actually believe in this... and choose relationships based on it?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I believe sagittarius is the most compatible with all women. 😉


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I get deleted on here every time I mention God but I suppose astrology is good to go.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Benbutton said:


> I believe sagittarius is the most compatible with all women. 😉


Lolol!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

CatholicDad said:


> I get deleted on here every time I mention God but I suppose astrology is good to go.


Don't be ridiculous. There are plenty of posts on here from you and other members who mention God and faith, and this is the first one about astrology that I've ever seen. 

So maybe it's your narrow-minded application of your beliefs or the fact that they may be thread jacks that is why SOME of your religious posts are deleted...??

And for the record, the Wise Men in the Bible who were seeking Jesus, WERE ASTROLOGERS.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> Not a good question.
> 
> Your _Sun_ sign may be Libra, but your_ Moon_ Sign and _Rising_ sign might be something else!
> Most people only look at their _Sun Sign_ and this is why most people shrug off Astrology as being too simplistic and not a good indicator of much (of anything)..
> ...


Hey, finally a post without prose...Lol!!!!

Is this actual SunCMars answering, and not a Martian??


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

bobert said:


> People actually believe in this... and choose relationships based on it?


Ah, yes...this.

There is so much about life, its workings, it's complexity, that is lost on those only interested in skirts, boobs, male buns, football, baseball, basketball, soccer, Nascar, fashion, gossiping, cooking and video games and drama.

This is not meant to be a dig, or criticism; ignorance is commonplace, and once-thought, sad by me.
Not anymore.

We are not 'meant' to know these things. They are counter productive to survival.

The exception is religion. It is meant to soothe us (and guide us) while living in turmoil and horror, all around us.

Energies and their forces are everywhere, we are not immune to their influence.
The Universe is multi-dimensional.


Navel gazing gets no work done.

A truly enlightened populace would find it hard to struggle against the violent World and Universe we live in.
We are our own worst enemy.

I have spoken.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Hey, finally a post without prose...Lol!!!!
> 
> Is this actual SunCMars answering, and not a Martian??


We are legion.

We are the creation of_ THRD_ who abandoned us to our own failings.
He fled to Brigadoon.

_SunCMars_ is off on some adventure, as is the norm.


_The Typist-_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> I believe sagittarius is the most compatible with all women. 😉


FYI:_ SunCMars_ has a _Sagittarius_ Sun, a _Scorpio_ Moon.

That said, your statement is true.
Most compatible, certainly, not always.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> We are legion.
> 
> We are the creation of_ THRD_ who abandoned us to our own failings.
> He fled to Brigadoon.
> ...


You NEVER disappoint!!!! Lol!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

CatholicDad said:


> I get deleted on here every time I mention God but I suppose astrology is good to go.


Lighten up!

People are diverse, and living in chaotic times. 
Come to think of it, all past times have been chaotic!

Competition for limited resources is fierce.
Always has been, always will be.

Give others, their right to choose whatever they see as acceptable, as long as they are not violent and not destructive to the common good.

Religion has its place.

That said...

Many religions need a good _Reformation._ 

I believe in a Force, a common denominator, a _Creator_.
A Force, Overall, of Everything, even that we deem as bad, even evil.

I do not split hairs, split GOD into three beings, good, evil and indifferent (as in scientific!)

We, then choose what is Good, for us.


_SunCMars-_


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So I'm a Scorpio and I've been married to a Libra woman for just shy of 33 years, so I would think THAT is a good pairing (I actually have NO idea what astrology would say about this...)


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> So I'm a Scorpio and I've been married to a Libra woman for just shy of 33 years, so I would think THAT is a good pairing (I actually have NO idea what astrology would say about this...)




















Apparently you just have lots of good sex


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Must admit I don't take any notice of star signs. I do know what mine is but I have no idea what my husband's is, that's how little I take note of it. 
I certainly wouldn't pick a mate based on it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

CatholicDad said:


> I get deleted on here every time I mention God but I suppose astrology is good to go.


It’s not rocket science. What you do is “recommend” God to those who have said either they aren’t interested in religion or else you just assume they might be Christian and not another religion or else you think they might appreciate some random religious advice. My suggestion to avoid being deleted is not to ignore what the original poster has said (or not said) before you start giving advice or else post in the Religion forum.

As for astrology, it amuses some, and others actually rely on it, and still others ignore it entirely. I am very much in every way my no-nonsense sun sign but that could be because of the date I was born or it could be because I’m very much like my no-nonsense mother who was definitely not my sun sign or close to it. I don’t know and I don’t care. For sure I wouldn’t be picking a mate based on sun signs. Having said that, my exH and I weren’t well matched at all and if I believed what I have read about our sun signs I can see why we weren’t.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there a difference between astrologers and astronomers? 

Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Openminded said:


> It’s not rocket science. What you do is “recommend” God to those who have said either they aren’t interested in religion or else you just assume they might be Christian and not another religion or else you think they might appreciate some random religious advice. My suggestion to avoid being deleted is not to ignore what the original poster has said (or not said) before you start giving advice or else post in the religion forum.


Amen! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mia8xxx said:


> Hey guys.
> What star sign do you think is most compatible with a Libra woman?
> From your experience what traits do you most associate with a Libra woman and what do you believe is the best male star sign match to compliment those traits?
> Thanks.


I'm a libra. My husband is Sagittarius. I have dated Capricorn men in the past. Look up your moon sign. That has a lot of influence on your personality as well.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

SGr said:


> Is there a difference between astrologers and astronomers?


Yes, and the confusion is an unending source of irritation for astronomers.

Astronomers (I'm an amateur myself) study the observable universe, with telescopes and other instruments for gathering physical evidence - or in my case, just for the enjoyment of being under the stars. 

Astrologers impart meaning to the historical position of celestial objects to human events. 

One is science. The other is decidedly not.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> So I'm a Scorpio and I've been married to a Libra woman for just shy of 33 years, so I would think THAT is a good pairing (I actually have NO idea what astrology would say about this...)


Marrying a Scorpio has its risks!

Many are very emotional people, yet private, yet, secretive, yet vindictive.
Most are very sexual.

I am very open, the rest, I too suffer! 
Hah, the hybrid, I am.

Better, the hybrid, than the Hydra!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

LisaDiane said:


> Don't be ridiculous. There are plenty of posts on here from you and other members who mention God and faith, and this is the first one about astrology that I've ever seen.
> 
> So maybe it's your narrow-minded application of your beliefs or the fact that they may be thread jacks that is why SOME of your religious posts are deleted...??
> 
> And for the record, the Wise Men in the Bible who were seeking Jesus, WERE ASTROLOGERS.


Christianity and astrology are opposed to each other. From a quick search "Astrology is a refusal to acknowledge God and his sovereignty. Astrology contradicts the honor, respect and loving fear that we owe to God alone."



Cletus said:


> It's supported at about the same level of evidence as religion, so are you surprised?


Thomas Aquinas would beg to differ (one of the greatest thinkers and philosophers of all time). There is evidence of God's existence- outside of His inspired word.

Dear OP and others: go ahead, pick your next mate via Astrology. When your marital bliss turns into a nightmare we can all read about it via your future posts on TAM.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Jesus Christ was/is a real living person, which has been proved historically. Many have tried to disprove the whole thing and some ended up being converted so there is much evidence.
> Astrology hasn't any, and its sad that some base their decisions and lives on what their stars say.


I myself have never heard a star speak either, excepting the fools that Hollywood produces.

The way Astrology 'works', is up for debate, or for ridicule.

I see it as a system of parallels.

A system of reflections.
As above, so below.

Life and matter are subject to patterns, rigid formations, in fact. 

I am happy with many of its claims and notions, and feel no need to prove it to others. 

As in, anything else, it needs to be further 'tuned'. 

Our tremendous computing power could see its worth come to light.

But, only if, Astrology sees its own Reformation and upgrading with probability theory. 

To me, the _Precession of the Equinoxes _throws the proverbial wrench into much of the present sign allocation.

So far, it still remains a _subjective_ study, based on mathematics.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Marrying a Scorpio has its risks!
> 
> Many are very emotional people, yet private, yet, secretive, yet vindictive.
> Most are very sexual.
> ...


So I am private, secretive, and very sexual.
Emotional -- not overly so (unless driven to extremes by loss or anger -- but that has to be a TON of stress to cause this).
Vindictive -- not at all, not in the aggressive, active way anyway.

SO, I honestly thing almost anyone can see SOME of their traits in ANY of the zodiac signs.
Same thing happened when I took that personality test a few weeks ago that was on here -- I was above 50% for virtually ALL of the categories except one.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

The sheep entrails I analyzed indicated quite definitively that astrology is nonsense.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

DudeInProgress said:


> The sheep entrails I analyzed indicated quite definitively that astrology is nonsense.


Ah, then you didn't have the right sheep.....


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't use this for any life decisions, but as you can see this kind of stuff is basically chick crack. It's VERY useful for conversational purposes. Probably one of the easiest topics to start a conversation on with a complete (female) stranger.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Al_Bundy said:


> I don't use this for any life decisions, but as you can see this kind of stuff is basically chick crack. It's VERY useful for conversational purposes. Probably one of the easiest topics to start a conversation on with a complete (female) stranger.


This is true.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just gonna leave this here.....


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Just gonna leave this here.....


Lolol!!!!!! SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

GC1234 said:


> I'm a libra. My husband is Sagittarius. I have dated Capricorn men in the past. Look up your moon sign. That has a lot of influence on your personality as well.


I am a Libra as well, and my first husband was a Capricorn, and my second, a Leo. I actually loved my second husband's typical "Leo" traits that I've read about. If he could have only had THOSE traits, I'd still be in love with him...Lol!!!

I don't know if there is anything accurate about astrology and signs, but I find it quite fun and interesting to read and think about, like lots of other things that may or may not be true!!!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> I am a Libra as well, and my first husband was a Capricorn, and my second, a Leo. I actually loved my second husband's typical "Leo" traits that I've read about. If he could have only had THOSE traits, I'd still be in love with him...Lol!!!
> 
> I don't know if there is anything accurate about astrology and signs, but I find it quite fun and interesting to read and think about, like lots of other things that may or may not be true!!!


Haha, I don't know how you survived Capricorn, or even got one to marry you. It's entertaining to say the least. Are you familiar with the houses? I find that to be accurate, but who knows? You can do a birth chart calculator and it explains each sign you are at the time of birth. Like, I'm a moon in scorpio and a venus in virgo, and I find alot of that to be part of my personality. Lol. Give it a try and let me know what you get.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

GC1234 said:


> Haha, I don't know how you survived Capricorn, or even got one to marry you. It's entertaining to say the least.


We're that bad?!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

bobert said:


> We're that bad?!


You know you are!! Lol. But I get why.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

bobert said:


> We're that *bad*?!


An Earth sign in general, no. Married to an Air sign, yes. Not usually a good mix. Libras tend to be in love with love and very emotional while Capricorns tend to be very practical and non-emotional (I’m speaking as a fellow Earth sign who thinks we’re the best).


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

GC1234 said:


> Haha, I don't know how you survived Capricorn, or even got one to marry you.


I loved his strength and determination - he was so STRONG, and I respected and admired that so much about him!!!
I believe he loved my playfulness and my softness with him, and how affectionate I was (although he didn't reciprocate as much, but that was ok with me)!!! 

We were mostly happy together, until his drinking made being with him impossible.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I used to read a lot about astrology when I was a teenager. I remember meeting guys the first thing I asked was their zodiac sign  

I think libras are very emotional. They are very social, dreamers and optimistic. 

They are nice to be around.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> Marrying a Scorpio has its risks!
> 
> Many are very emotional people, yet private, yet, secretive, yet vindictive.
> Most are very sexual.
> ...


Married to one. 

He keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Openminded said:


> An Earth sign in general, no. Married to an Air sign, yes. Not usually a good mix. Libras tend to be in love with love and very emotional while Capricorns tend to be very practical and non-emotional (I’m speaking as a fellow Earth sign who thinks we’re the best).


Are you a Virgo by any chance?

I am.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Livvie said:


> Are you a Virgo by any chance?
> 
> I am.


😉

Is it that obvious?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Openminded said:


> 😉
> 
> Is it that obvious?


Only to another Virgo!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Livvie said:


> Only to another Virgo!


😀

(I knew there was a reason I agree with so many of your posts.)


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm undecided about Astrology's legitimacy, but there's so much historical work done on the subject to dismiss it out of hand. I find it fascinating, even with a good dose of healthy skepticism. 

In any case, what's the harm in talking about it? I rather doubt Mia expected anyone to come to piss all over her parade. I bet you party-poopers are real fun at parties! Has she even been back since?



GC1234 said:


> Haha, I don't know how you survived Capricorn, or even got one to marry you. It's entertaining to say the least. Are you familiar with the houses? I find that to be accurate, but who knows? You can do a birth chart calculator and it explains each sign you are at the time of birth. Like, I'm a moon in scorpio and a venus in virgo, and I find alot of that to be part of my personality. Lol. Give it a try and let me know what you get.


So what's the down-low on Capricorns? You've made me curious to ask my bf for details. He's Capricorn, I'm Cancer.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

TXTrini said:


> I'm undecided about Astrology's legitimacy, but there's so much historical work done on the subject to dismiss it out of hand. I find it fascinating, even with a good dose of healthy skepticism.
> 
> In any case, what's the harm in talking about it? I rather doubt Mia expected anyone to come to piss all over her parade. I bet you party-poopers are real fun at parties! Has she even been back since?
> 
> ...


I like them! My son is one.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> I'm undecided about Astrology's legitimacy, but there's so much historical work done on the subject to dismiss it out of hand. I find it fascinating, even with a good dose of healthy skepticism.
> 
> In any case, what's the harm in talking about it? I rather doubt Mia expected anyone to come to piss all over her parade. I bet you party-poopers are real fun at parties! Has she even been back since?
> 
> ...


Capricorn is an Earth sign. Generally, they tend to be solid and grounded like the earth and non-emotional. Cancer is a Water sign. They are usually much more emotional than Earth signs and sometimes they hold onto people longer than they should (not that Earth signs don’t as well but it’s usually for different reasons). Earth signs and Water signs are usually very compatible so …


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Capricorn is an Earth sign. Generally, they tend to be solid and grounded like the earth and non-emotional. Cancer is a Water sign. They are usually much more emotional than Earth signs and sometimes they hold onto people longer than they should (not that Earth signs don’t as well but it’s usually for different reasons). Earth signs and Water signs are usually very compatible so …


Interesting 
Thank you.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I'm undecided about Astrology's legitimacy, but there's so much historical work done on the subject to dismiss it out of hand. I find it fascinating, even with a good dose of healthy skepticism.
> 
> In any case, what's the harm in talking about it? I rather doubt Mia expected anyone to come to piss all over her parade. I bet you party-poopers are real fun at parties! Has she even been back since?
> 
> ...


They're not bad, just either very strong willed, or stubborn...depends who's asking. Their hearts are in the right place, but it's very much about them being in control and doing everything exact. All the stars have to align before they do anything.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> I loved his strength and determination - he was so STRONG, and I respected and admired that so much about him!!!
> I believe he loved my playfulness and my softness with him, and how affectionate I was (although he didn't reciprocate as much, but that was ok with me)!!!
> 
> We were mostly happy together, until his drinking made being with him impossible.


They are VERY strong willed. I've never seen anything like it. They're not very affectionate, it's true.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Openminded said:


> Capricorn is an Earth sign. Generally, they tend to be solid and grounded like the earth and non-emotional. Cancer is a Water sign. They are usually much more emotional than Earth signs and sometimes they hold onto people longer than they should (not that Earth signs don’t as well but it’s usually for different reasons). Earth signs and Water signs are usually very compatible so …


How very cool and interesting that you know so much about this stuff!!!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> How very cool and interesting that you know so much about this stuff!!!!


The Virgo eye for details — lots of odd stuff about many subjects rattling around in my brain.😉


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> They are very social, dreamers and optimistic.


This so doesn't apply to me lol.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

GC1234 said:


> This so doesn't apply to me lol.


This is how accurate zodiac sign descriptions are!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

pastasauce79 said:


> I used to read a lot about astrology when I was a teenager. I remember meeting guys the first thing I asked was their zodiac sign
> 
> I think libras are very emotional. They are very social, dreamers and optimistic.
> 
> They are nice to be around.


The Libra that I was engaged to was exactly like that — and that’s the total opposite of me.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> This is how accurate zodiac sign descriptions are!


Well, remember, that's only three possible interpretations for Libra, so you can't really judge the accuracy of astrology on THAT...Lol!!!

I have SOME of the traits I've read about Libras, but I'm much more practical than many of the traits I've read about. But that makes sense because I read that we aren't only our Sun sign personality, we are all a mixture of signs according to our birth TIME (not just day). Which I find particularly fascinating!!

@Openminded, my daughter is a Virgo, and your way of posting and writing has always reminded me of HER, so now I know why!!! Lol! She is so no-nonsense and grounded, and very observant while also somewhat guarded. She's also a bit of a perfectionist, which I've spent her life trying to help her lighten up about!


----------



## Mia8xxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks guys for all your responses.
It has been interesting to get your insight on horoscopes and how credible you think they are.
My Mum is a typical Virgo and sounds exactly like your daughter *LisaDiane!*

I am considering a Gemini man at the moment-do you think this would make a good match?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> Well, remember, that's only three possible interpretations for Libra, so you can't really judge the accuracy of astrology on THAT...Lol!!!
> 
> I have SOME of the traits I've read about Libras, but I'm much more practical than many of the traits I've read about. But that makes sense because I read that we aren't only our Sun sign personality, we are all a mixture of signs according to our birth TIME (not just day). Which I find particularly fascinating!!
> 
> @Openminded, my daughter is a Virgo, and your way of posting and writing has always reminded me of HER, so now I know why!!! Lol! She is so no-nonsense and grounded, and very observant while also somewhat guarded. She's also a bit of a perfectionist, which I've spent her life trying to help her lighten up about!


Yes, we totally tend to be that way.😄 I have always been an extreme perfectionist and only age has allowed me to let some of that go. I just no longer have the energy to obsess about everything in great detail as much as I once did.

I think it’s sun sign, moon sign and rising sign/ascendant together (plus all those other placements) that are supposed to make people who they are. I have tons of Libra throughout my chart — including ascendant — but mostly I very strongly project Virgo.

I think of Libras as warm and cozy blankets. They can make you feel really, really good about yourself. The Libra that I was engaged to appreciated me like no one else ever has but unfortunately I wasn’t nearly as patient and non-judgmental as he was.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mia8xxx said:


> Thanks guys for all your responses.
> It has been interesting to get your insight on horoscopes and how credible you think they are.
> My Mum is a typical Virgo and sounds exactly like your daughter *LisaDiane!*
> 
> I am considering a Gemini man at the moment-do you think this would make a good match?


I never dated a gemini, but I hear Gems and Libra are good match. Only one way to find out.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Mia8xxx said:


> Thanks guys for all your responses.
> It has been interesting to get your insight on horoscopes and how credible you think they are.


Have you seen this, by chance?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

And, yes, the most accurate chart is based on the exact time you were born. An abstract of a birth certificate might not show that but a full birth certificate should.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Cletus said:


> Have you seen this, by chance?


This is meaningless...it's as unscientific as you believe astrology is.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> This is meaningless...it's as unscientific as you believe astrology is.


It's not science, no. I can link to better studies if required, but I don't feel like waging a full-on war. This one is just fun because, well, Randi, and because OP showed some interest in conversations about its accuracy.

If you think your horoscope is accurate, take some time to reflect on what it says.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Cletus said:


> It's not science, no. I can link to better studies if required, but I don't feel like waging a full-on war. This one is just fun because, well, Randi, and because OP showed some interest in conversations about its accuracy.
> 
> If you think your horoscope is accurate, take some time to reflect on what it says.


There is no need, and I DO understand why someone like you wouldn't believe in astrology...for the same reason you don't believe in religion or "God"...and I don't think it should be a war with anyone, as long as everyone gives the same respect for personal choices of how we arrive at our beliefs as they want from others...not that you don't, I'm just stating that.

I enjoy exploring ideas and philosophies, no matter how outlandish or "unscientific" as they may appear to other people. I love the IDEA of beliefs and what brings people to their personal opinions, and I use faith and a sense of understanding (within myself) to guide me with what I choose to believe as much as I use "proven" science for the same. 

And people who disagree and argue with me are as valuable for finding my truth as those who agree, and sometimes they are even more valuable!


----------



## RiannaIllach2312 (3 mo ago)

A woman on the zodiac sign of Libra is perfectly compatible with a man of Aries. It is quite a promising love union, despite the opposite characters. Partners are mutually complementary and understand each other well. They are happy together if they respect each other's opinions.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Z O M B I E


----------

